# Presse papier sous Terminal



## raphiraflo (11 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, 
Je souhaiterai ouvrir le presse papier depuis le terminal, c'est à dire réaliser la même action qu'avec la commande "édition / afficher le presse papier " dans le finder mais via une commande du terminal. 
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## raphiraflo (15 Janvier 2014)

réponse dans le sujet "Commande terminal et presse papier" dans la catégorie *Développement sur Mac.*


----------

